# ACER Aspire 5738g overheating, again...



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, well this peice of crap known as an ACER Aspire 5738G started overheating again! I have tried everything in this thread here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/solved-acer-aspire-5738g-overheating-tried-voltages-517112.html

voltages lowered, BIOS updated, cleaned out dust, using a flat surface, even stopped some of the services that seemed to cause problems from starting.

now its started overheating again, I used to be able to run Civ5 for hours, hundreds of turns, 300-400, with no problem what so ever, now, less than 10 turns in it just dies, no BSOD, no nothing. I am sick and tired of this piece of crap laptop if I can't get it fixed I'm selling it and getting something else.

any advice? I have looked in the BIOS for some options to get it to stop dieing at the high 70s temp range but I can't find anything, event viewer says this for the last couple crashes:

The previous system shutdown at 16:29:51 on ‎08/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected.

WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.

WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped.
Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

The previous system shutdown at 16:05:30 on ‎08/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected.

WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.

WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped.
Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

The system was shut down due to a critical thermal event. 
Shutdown Time = ‎2010‎-‎10‎-‎08T13:08:51.654019600Z 
ACPI Thermal Zone = ACPI\ThermalZone\TZS1 
_CRT = 363K

The system was shut down due to a critical thermal event. 
Shutdown Time = ‎2010‎-‎10‎-‎08T13:08:51.654019600Z 
ACPI Thermal Zone = ACPI\ThermalZone\TZS0

The system was shut down due to a critical thermal event. 
Shutdown Time = ‎2010‎-‎10‎-‎08T13:08:49.719616200Z 
ACPI Thermal Zone = ACPI\ThermalZone\TZS0 
_CRT = 363K

The system was shut down due to a critical thermal event. 
Shutdown Time = ‎2010‎-‎10‎-‎08T13:08:49.704016200Z 
ACPI Thermal Zone = ACPI\ThermalZone\TZS0 
_CRT = 363K

EDIT~ found one of these in event log too, if its any help

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000f4 (0x00000003, 0x861ee660, 0x861ee7cc, 0x82c34dd0). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 100810-15319-01.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your bugcheck is for a critical object termination you would need to post the dump file as per the link in your last thread,you could also try a fresh coat of thermal paste and a cooling pad to see if it will help,please get the dump file and post it we can have a analyst look it over to get a better idea of what was the cause


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

The memory.DMP in a .rar

http://encodable.com/cgi-bin/filechucker.cgi?action=landing&path=/&file=MEMORY.rar


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you please up load the file via the go advanced button and then the paperclip icon thank you


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

its to big, that's why I used that uploader. The limit is 5mb its 25mb, apparently the uploader I used deleted it before you could download, ill try another one. I can't use this site the file is to big.


http://www.mediafire.com/?59efyyp4gsoiakr


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have asked one of the analysts to look the files over please be patient as they are usualy very busy


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no problem with waiting, thanks man


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have put out a further request the analysts I asked is busy at present, someone will be with you as soon as possible


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like heat is indeed the issue here. The dump reveals some older drivers which should be updated, but they cannot account for the errors you are having.

Install some updated Intel network drivers: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support?iid=404+support

```
netw5v32.sys Thu Sep 25 10:37:36 2008
```
Avast should be replaced with MSE for a possible performance increase and decrease in risk of BSODs, but no evidence it is causing problems.

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

I suggest purchasing a cooling pad, to lower the temperatures. Also, set your power plan to Balanced or lower, even if you are not using the battery.

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct  8 09:08:57.769 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:18.517
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_36B1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

replaced Avast, didn't have any noticeable change and I installed the intel drivers, power plan has always been on the lowest could you suggest a good cooling pad? I have looked on amazon and the many reviews are conflicted, don't want to get something that doesn't work or doesn't fit the laptop....


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

This one looks good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9412&cm_re=cooling_pad-_-34-999-412-_-Product


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You may need to remove the cpu and give some fresh thermal paste. Make sure not to overdo the thermal paste making it less effective.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Geekgirl makes a good point,also watch how many fans are on a cooling pad as some have them positioned in weird places causing issues rather than solving them,Johnathans recommendation will do pretty well


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think so, that one has fans in the middle, the vents on the laptop (and where the heat comes from) is the top left and bottom left, right in the corners, I don't think I'm savvy enough to apply thermal paste without fking it up and I can't afford to fk it up so I'll try and find a cooling pad that has fans in the right places, but there is nothing on amazon and I can't find anything on eBay, newegg doesn't ship to the UK (as far as I know)

thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you don't need to worry about the fans on the cooling pad recommended it will be OK you do not want the fans to close to the laptops fan or air vent you mentioned, the heat is supposed to be dispersed out of there,I have a similar set up and it runs with no issues as it keeps the underside cool and creates a cool air flow across the base.
here are some uk suppliers http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/6-/Searc...op+cooling+pad&searchtype=PCSH&searchsource=0
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=45656
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=laptop+stand
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Lapt...erest+Laptop+Cooling+Station+?productId=40089
http://direct.tesco.com/q/N.2000512.aspx
http://www.reevoo.com/p/targus-laptop-cooling-station


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to go for something cheap, really cheap, Thinking this?

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Notebook-Cooler-Black--Silver-3-x-6cm-Fan_25631.html

would it do the job? I really don't want to get the wrong thing :4-dontkno

thanks again


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

That will do the job, though as with any piece of hardware, a cheap one may break. You might as well pay $5 more for one that will last longer.

Not saying that one is bad, though there one no reviews. Just realize there is more than just "effectiveness" to base your decision on.


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

true, Im asking more in terms of that ones fan location etc.. I've seen some similar ones with, what seems to be, better quality. Thanks very much, might take a week+ to get it and it may not solve the problem (might have to resort to thermal paste or even replace some hardware, no idea) so I hope you don't mind if I leave this open, if temporarily inactive waiting further developments.

thanks guys


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that should work,I have a little one I got in the pound shop been running it for months also have a back up one so cheap can work but there are no guarantees,also I do have a dislike for fans being to close to the machines own fan but that is just me


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally I like the notebook coolers that you can remove the fans in case one fails down the road


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree wholly with joeten. The main purpose of a laptop cooler isn't to force air into the vents (which can be counter productive) but to remove hot air that pools under the laptop, effectively cooling the laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks gavinzach glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks like that


----------

